

Ask HN: What do you guys use for wireframing? - aorshan

I want to draw out some ideas I have, but I'd prefer to do so without paying if possible.
======
8dot5by11
Balsamiq or mockflow.com (Basic version is free but its kinda useless)

Also, go here for a good list of wireframing tools:
[http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2009/09/01/35-excellent-
wire...](http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2009/09/01/35-excellent-wireframing-
resources/)

Scroll half way down and look for "2. Wireframing and Mockup Tools"

------
fengchen
See here for a list of wireframing/prototyping tool:
<http://c2.com/cgi/wiki?GuiPrototypingTools>

plug: Try App Sketcher (<http://www.appsketcher.com>) if you need to show
interactions in your prototype. App Sketcher creates prototypes in HTML/CSS/JS
(no coding needed) that can run in any browser.

------
squidbot
LucidChart (<http://www.lucidchart.com>)

I love being able to use it anywhere, and they just updated it to work on the
iPad which is nice. It's got a few issues to iron out, nothing that's kept me
from getting things done, and I like supporting these guys.

------
taphon
PencilProject (<http://pencil.evolus.vn>)

It provides a decent set of features and has a browser version, as well as a
desktop version.

------
jrlatent
+1 for LucidChart (<http://www.lucidchart.com>). I'm a big fan of the
collaboration with clients.

------
mg1313
<http://www.flairbuilder.com> is the best.

------
gresrun
Axure (<http://www.axure.com/>)

------
JamesDB
Google Docs Drawing tool

Very simple and quick to throw up some ideas

------
colinli
you can use papasketh, it is a powerpoint like tool, can make interactive
wireframes, very cool. <http://www.papablue.com>

------
maze
\- Pen + Paper \- Adobe Fireworks \- Adobe Illustrator

------
grah4
pen + paper

~~~
imjonathanlee
+1

------
tirrellp
omnigraffle

~~~
brandoncordell
I also use Omnigraffle, hands down best app for detailed wireframing.
Sometimes it can be too much. In those cases I'll just use Mockingbird

